# Ikan Koi > Apresiasi Ikan Koi >  Trend Showa Modern

## mdharmaw

Halo, tanya donk...
Kalo saya udah punya showa yg begini




Yang klasik masih patut dipertahankan gak ya?




Apa sebenarnya yg membedakan antara showa klasik dan modern ?
Atau saya salah ya?  mohon pencerahan...

Thanks,

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## masterpizzkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mdharmaw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## masterpizzkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mdharmaw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

> Btw, Pak Baskoro, Pak Datta, dan Pak Ajik saya ada pertanyaan tambahan nih...
> 
> Kalo untuk kontes, jurinya sekarang ini trend-nya lebih cenderung ke Tradisional atau yang modern ?


Pak Dharma,

Untuk Kontes, baik _Tradisional Showa_, _Kindai_ (modern) _Showa_, _Boke Showa_ & _Kage Showa_ memiliki peluang yang sama untuk memenangi kontes. Juri memilih bukan dari "_dari jenis apa_" melainkan dari "OVERALL BEAUTY" nya Pak...

BTW, P Dharma ada di HTP? Wah, kenapa ngga negor Pak?! Maaf, saya tidak mudeng kalo ada Bapak di sana... Mbok ya lain kali negor atuh pak ...

salam ...

----------


## masterpizzkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mdharmaw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GenKoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## masterpizzkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mdharmaw

Ich...Pak Datta...
mau kasih pencerahan aja pake dilempar ke floor lagi.

Langsung aja atuh pak....jgn khawatir gak akan ada interupsi deh...  ::  

Eh, sekalian deh pak....
Setelah saya amati,..kemarin sore saya angkat ikan ukuran 12 cm.
Sepertinya bakal jadi Kindai Showa kalo sesuai pencerahan dari Pak Baskoro di atas.

Gimana prospek ini ikan...jadi bisa jadi kindai showa yang potensial gak ya? 




Thanks,

----------


## masterpizzkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mdharmaw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GenKoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## masterpizzkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GenKoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GenKoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

wah ini salah satu contoh akibat pada ga saling kenal padahal dah sering ngobrol di forum   ::   ::  

saya masih nunggu data2 dari Admin untuk bisa lebih lanjut saling mengenal antar member   ::  

pak mdharmaw,

Terus terang klo ada yang lebih bagus ya milih yang lebih bagus pak,
tapi klo ga ada ya gpp dicoba dulu sapa tau muncul yang super juga masih bisa kok pak   ::  

Kita ada 3 anakan yang jadi Kindai Showa asli ternakan sendiri tp kebetulan induknya udah laku pak,
http://hankoi.com/index.php?option=c...d=52&Itemid=10

http://hankoi.com/index.php?option=c...d=48&Itemid=10

http://hankoi.com/index.php?option=c...d=47&Itemid=10

Dan ini adalah foto "mbok wedoknya":


*believe or not *

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Robby Iwan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GenKoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SHOWAKU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

